# Mystery of Riley - rescue dogs and their people are so special



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both of mine are Rescues-I adopted by Roxy from a GR Rescue and I found my Remy at my County Humane Society. 

Although I don't know a lot about their background and previous life, I do know some. My girl had a very hard start in life and my boy was found as a Stray. He belonged to someone at one time because he knew Basic Commands when I adopted him. 

I feel truly blessed to share my life with both of them as I have learned just how very special a Rescue dog is. 

Unless you adopt one, you will never truly know or understand this. You will also miss out on something really wonderful and a very unique bond and relationship you have with them.

I am the lucky one.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I will only rescue, I just cannot bring myself to buy a puppy (or kitten) when I know there are so many animals out there needing homes. 

I have an exotic shorthair cat who's picture I saw on petfinder and I KNEW I had to have her. She was meant to be mine!!!! She came from a cat collector. When I called the rescue they said she was already committed to someone. I called every week to find out if she had gone home yet. After 6 weeks they decided that I has shown more interest than the other adopters and let her come home with me. She's been running my life for 10 years and going strong.

My boxer girl, Voodoo, such a fabulous lady. A friend of mine adopted her from a rescue, and gave her no training, but he did love her. A year later he was diagnosed with leukemia and I said I would take his dog until he recovered. She was scared of everything, but most especially men. I took her to training and basically everywhere I went - and she began to bloom, she became the diva she deserved to be. Overtime we discovered that nearly every bone in her body had been broken at one point or another - that poor sweet girl! After 11 months I inherited Voodoo, when my friend passed. I lost her 3 years later to hemangiosarcoma - broke my heart, SWORE I would never get another dog!!!!

Four months later I woke up and KNEW I had to have a dog. I thought about a French bulldog, but their rescue makes adoption nearly impossible - and while I was waiting I decided I actually really wanted a golden. Enter the heartbreak of being rejected by all local GR rescues (I am single and work full time - how dare I?). Then I saw Remy on MAGRR's web site and again I KNEW he was mine. 

Remy had been purchased from a breeder as a puppy by a family who never let him in the house. He lived in their garage and backyard. So one day he decided to go for a walk and meet the neighbors. Thankfully someone found him and he got to MAGRR, and thankfully they let me have him! He certainly has brought way more drama to my life than I ever wanted, but I love him so much. Everyone who sees us together cannot believe how bonded he is to me. 

Yes I agree rescue dogs (and cats) are very special. They will never win ribbons in the show ring, but their hearts are bigger than you could ever imagine.

Thanks for giving me this little space to share about my special guys and gals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

Ken and I have had three rescues and they GIVE SO MUCH more than we ever give them!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Riley is a lucky boy to have found a family to love him so much!

I am also - the lucky one. Blessed with two shelter dogs, who no doubt had a hard start in life, despite all that they have been through they are the most loving, giving, forgiving and grateful friends and partners one could ask for in life. The light in their eyes, the joy in their hearts, a daily reminder that no matter how tough your day has been there is always something to feel good about. I took them in to give them a chance at life, a small gesture on my part, considering what a wonderful, amazing adventure this has all been!

A huge 'Thank you' to all those who foster and adopt, 'special people' you truly are!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A touching story. Harley was a rescue and my true heart dog and my first Golden Casper was also a "free to good home" after being rescued from the local human society with papers "stray no refund". In between I had two purebred golden puppies. I loved all my dogs more than anything in the world but something about Harley won my heart. I hope to have another golden and it will be a rescue.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Came across this and thought it quite fitting to add to this thread.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love that poem! There is something so special about rescues. All of mine have had the attitude of "If you're going to love me then I'm going to do whatever you want me to do, no questions asked"

Bentley on the other hand has never known hardship so his attitude is "The world is my oyster and I deserve everything RIGHT NOW".
I love Bentley & wouldn't trade him for the world but he is my first and last puppy. Rescuing is the way to go for me.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I was looking at the dogs online last night at our local shelter. When Thor is a teen I may adopt me another sweet dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, rescues are special dogs. How they can forgive and forget so much of their pain and past...it's humbling and inspiring.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Came across this and thought it quite fitting to add to this thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 314154


Thank you so much, that's so beautiful and sad too, made me cry.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Just spoke to my husband about adoption a dog next year. He just shakes his head at me  I will have him warmed up to the idea soon enough 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

